

Ask HN: How could you claim a Facebook URL, if you have the trademark? - karlclement

Hello there,<p>If anyone has any additional information about how I would go about requesting a Facebook vanity URL, if we own the trademark for the name. It is very important for our brand to have the original username without any weird alternatives.<p>Thanks everyone,
======
nader
The best would be to contact facebook and provide them with more information
like trademark proof, website url, etc.

There was a similar case in the past:
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/23/facebook-vanity-url-harman/>

~~~
karlclement
Thanks Nader for the quick reply. Does anyone know the specific email address
or contact form to use?

~~~
avree
[http://www.facebook.com/legal/copyright.php?noncopyright_not...](http://www.facebook.com/legal/copyright.php?noncopyright_notice=1)

